# My fuel economy is plummeting...



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

cause everyone wants to ride with me!

Seriously, every time a group of us heads off to a meeting or group lunch someone calls out,

"Let's take the diesel!"

I gotta say, this car pulls like a locomotive even with a full load of passengers.

Yesterday, I had two diesel newbies with me and one guy just would not accept the car was a diesel until we stopped and I showed him the fuel filler!

I also found diesel for $3.57 not too far away. That's about .50 cheaper than the going rate around here and on par or less than regular gas. It was a good day....


----------



## Never Enuff (Jul 3, 2011)

Agree that they generate a lot of interest, and no one seems to think they act anything like what they expect from a diesel


----------



## clippernation (Mar 1, 2010)

Pasa-d said:


> cause everyone wants to ride with me!
> 
> Seriously, every time a group of us heads off to a meeting or group lunch someone calls out,
> 
> ...


Where did you find 3.57 for diesel? Around the pasadena area I presume? The best ive seen in these parts in 4.259...


----------



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

City of Commerce, Washington Blvd. two different stations.

I just found 3.99 in Burbank today, Alameda and San Fernando Road.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG - $3.57 for diesel #2 ???? 
Was it at a truck stop with those huge nozzles or a standard auto nozzle ?


----------



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

It was a regular gas station, Chevron I believe. I couldn't stop because I had a car full of clients so I can't confirm the nozzle type. It was in the heart of the industrial area of Commerce.

As we headed back towards the 5, the prices went back up to normal levels, $4+.

Sometimes I feel like a treasure hunter with this car: "Oh look, cheap diesel (screech, quick turn in)!"


----------



## clippernation (Mar 1, 2010)

Hot damn thats cheap for so cal. Sadly Commerce is a pretty far trek from pasadena so i guess i have to stick with gas in the 4.30's


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

Pasa-d said:


> I gotta say, this car pulls like a_ locomotive_ even with a full load of passengers.


Hehheh- I like that comparison analogy, Pasa-d! (See my user name)

They do pull as described; also I think I know where that low priced diesel station is;
not far from the tangle of industrial tracks (UP-BNSF-others) that criss cross industrial 
LA. Next time I'm running errands in that part of Commerce, I'll be sure to top off my tank.
Great post, by the way-- have fun, railroader :thumbup:


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

FWIW #2 diesel in PHX is between 3.59-3.69 a gallon. My 335d is on a boat ready to leave Bremerhaven so I've started to keep a look out for diesel prices.


----------



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

clippernation said:


> Hot damn thats cheap for so cal. Sadly Commerce is a pretty far trek from pasadena so i guess i have to stick with gas in the 4.30's


In Pasadena the hot ticket is the Arco on Washington and N. Catalina. There's also a Garo Gas that even cheaper right next door but I have no idea what Garo Gas is and I'm too afraid to try it.


----------



## breakinyoankelz (Dec 12, 2009)

Pasa-d said:


> In Pasadena the hot ticket is the Arco on Washington and N. Catalina. There's also a Garo Gas that even cheaper right next door but I have no idea what Garo Gas is and I'm too afraid to try it.


Thanks for the info! I ran across a Chevron in Montebello that had diesel for 4.099 (on the corner of via campo and wilcox, right next to the 60 freeway). So that could be a option for those around there!


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Not a good idea to judge fuel economy by short trips. Warm-up mode is very inefficient. Be a mensch. Enjoy the popularity. It's a BMW bonus.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Diesel has dropped to as low as $3.83/gal in Maryland, about equal to premium gasoline.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Hmm....3.85-3.99 is the going rate in South Florida. Some of you guys get some cheap diesel....


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Yep, not seeing much of a drop at all here.


----------



## SennaVProst (Apr 9, 2011)

$3.70-$3.80 while passing through NJ yesterday.

Just came back from a 800 mile round trip. While refueling in NJ, the attendant had to use the truck adapter for the first time. I was wary so I was watching him. Without fail, the diesel spilled out everywhere. When I got back in the car, the tank was only 3/4 full!

Averaged 65mph, 35.1mpg!!! The d just crushes the miles so effortlessly.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

SennaVProst said:


> $3.70-$3.80 while passing through NJ yesterday.
> 
> Just came back from a 800 mile round trip. While refueling in NJ, the attendant had to use the truck adapter for the first time. I was wary so I was watching him. Without fail, the diesel spilled out everywhere. When I got back in the car, the tank was only 3/4 full!
> 
> Averaged 65mph, 35.1mpg!!! The d just crushes the miles so effortlessly.


One of the many reasons why in NJ, I force them to let me fill the car. They have no idea how to pump diesels


----------



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

Paid $3.85 in Long Beach last night, corner of Long Beach Blvd and Del Amo I think. Prices are definitely dropping around LA, but you still have to look around for good deals.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Be mindful of which diesel you put in there. I've done some very close research on cetane levels, and will only go to specific gas stations to get my car filled, regardless of price (I've been lucky that the difference is only a few cents from say...an Arco station to a 76 station).

Just like octane, the higher the cetane level, the better it is for your car.


----------



## bigslickak (Jun 29, 2007)

$3.57, holy crap

The cheapest station around here is an Arco on Alicia Pkwy in Mission Viejo, with $3.99 for diesel. Heard on the news that the current thought is that gas prices should be dropping around 50 cents or so in the next few weeks, so hopefully that is for diesel too.


----------

